# Trailer for transporting bicycles...



## JeffinTD (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone remember ads in the back of various bicycle magazines years ago about a trailer designed to transport bicycles?

If I recall correctly it looked like it had two 21" motorcycle type tires, and had rails to accept Yakima (maybe some other brand) parts. The idea, I think, was to be more secure than a hitch rack but more aerodynamic than a roof rack.

Does anyone know who built those, and if something like that still exists?


The reason I ask is it looked light enough to be pulled by a large motorcycle, and if I had a way to transport bicycles to distant trailheads by motorcycle that would save me fuel...


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I built one from Harbor Freight for $200. Plus $20 to have the axle re welded to three feet instead of four to haul behind a motorcycle better. 12 inch wheels.
Have seen others with motorcycle wheels and adjustable aluminum frames to carry kayaks and bikes but they cost a little more.
Tricky part is building the hitch on the moto, mine bolted onto my side case frames.

http://www.rackandroll.com/kd_trailer.php

http://www.castlecraft.com/canoe_trailer.htm

Google has lots more


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*rack and roll*



JeffinTD said:


> The reason I ask is it looked light enough to be pulled by a large motorcycle, and if I had a way to transport bicycles to distant trailheads by motorcycle that would save me fuel...


I have a rack and roll trailer,it is light enough to be pulled with motorcycle.It comes with the Thule bars.It is really light and has quick realease dissassemby for storage.I can carry easily four bikes and a rocket box it also will carry a tandem quite nicely.
there is another company that make a steel heavier version but it is not nearly as nice.I have travelled with the rocket box full three adult bikes and three kids bikes and a burly trailer.at 100 miles an hour with no problems.good on washboardy roads also with the adjustable shocks.The weight limit is about 450 and I think the trailer weighs aout 250 it is really easy to manuver around unhitched and loaed with the handle on the tongue.
I talked our shop (over the edge sports)into carrying them because Im so impressed with it.It is very nicely engineered and I haven't had a problem on the many trips I have taken.
sorry I have no pics but there website is pretty informative.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yeah I remember seeing one in the magazine, also remember the rediculous price they were charging for it! (was an Aussie mag).


----------



## JeffinTD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

It looks like those trailers might be more expensive than they are worth, at least when it comes to potential fuel savings vs cost...


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

That Rack and Roll is pretty cool.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

*Scooter hauls bikes*

There are many options to accomplish this depending on your own situation.
What I did was to start cheap with a 4ft x 4ft bolt together steel trailer from Harbor Freight, $180 at the time. I cut the cross bars and axle to three feet and had the spindle professionally welded back to the shortened axle.
The aluminum storage box was an extravagance at $200. given the chance to do over I would have gotten a longer, more narrow box with less height, and mounted it down the center of the trailer bed. Placing the bike mounts is all trial and error, many ways to go.
I was able to attach a hitch to my Suzuki by using the framing for the side bags, your Honda? 
Total cost has been under $500.
The trailer pulls great, you could forget it is there!
I once went camping with two bikes and lots of gear and maybe too much weight, everything was good, but you do need to be watchful.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

^ Put a new tire on that thing!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Send me a C-note and I will.
Besides, it is only kinda bald, not completely bald!


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

I am reading that one shouldn't drive much over 45mph with Harbor Freight trailers. Is this true from the experience with these trailer that have 12" wheels or smaller?


----------



## Drek (Jun 4, 2004)

It is more about the speed rating and load ratings on the tires than the specific size of the tires. Most of the smal trailer tires are rated for slower speeds. You can usually by higher rated tires if you look. They are often more expensive and harder to find, but if you want to go faster, spend the money.

Look into how car tires are rated and you can see what you need to look for.

Drek


----------



## gonediesel (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't recall seeing the trailer you are searching for but check out harbor tool and freight for small utility trailers. They are priced nicely and can be easily modified for other uses. I have a small snowbear utility trailer from home despot. Its rated to 1500lbs a bit much for bike hauling. It has removable sides with a round rail at the top. I mount a yakima system to the top and throw all my gear underneath. The trailer is large enough to store all the bikes on the rack and all the camping gear for 8 or more guys. For storage I remove the sides and hang them on the garage wall. I bought a wench from harbor tool and frieght, mounted it on the garage ceiling and hang the trailer on the wall also. I don't have a truck so the primary use of the trailer was for hauling stuff around in and later on I realized that the yakima rack would work on it also. I haul bikes and kayaks on it with all the gear. Towing behind my passat TDI I still get about 40mpg. If you buy a trailer and are hauling items you don't want to loose buy 2 spare tires and always carry them. Seen to many trailers on the side of the road just begging to have the contents stolen as the owner is off trying to find a new tire/wheel.


----------

